# Throwing up bile in the morning



## violet (Nov 2, 2009)

Bo is now 4 1/2 months old and he has thrown up yellow foamy bile three times this week. He has done this two other times, but not so close together. These have all occurred in the morning before breakfast. I suspect it may be hunger because he does not do it after he eats and is fine the rest of the day. I do give him a chicken treat at 8:00 p.m. His meals are at 8:00 a.m. and 5:00 p.m. Should I feed him later? More times a day? I am trying not to panick. He is growing fast. Near ten pounds this week. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My Shelby did that all the time as a puppy, and she will still do it sometimes if she doesn't eat breakfast. You can check with the vet, but I bet that's what it is.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My pups have done this on occassion. Perhaps give him a spoonful of plain yogurt when you get up and see if that takes care of the problem.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gabriel and Sophie both do that when they are hungry...after they have eaten they're fine.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori will do this occasionally, too. Always in the morning before breakfast.

At 4.5 mos. old, I'd think feeding 3 meals per day would still be a good idea. A light, late night snack may help, too.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Clear vomit is swallowed saliva from stomach, yellow reflects reflux digested bile from stomach: green suggests undigested bile from the upper duodenum due to obstruction of ileus and brown fluid with a fetid odour is from the small intestines suggesting total obstruction or ileus.
Blood in the vomit from primary GI causes typically appear as red coloured fluid or as coffee grounds. This suggests a serious underlying pathology. Streaks of blood in the yellow or clear bile is from gastric irritation and not that serious.


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

In your case give a settlers tum daily for three days .


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was still feeding three times a day at that age. You might want to give him his last meal a little later than 5.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

He may just be growing so big so fast that he needs more food.
Carole


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This is an ongoing issue with Tucker that I just have to be aware of all the time with him. His is caused by an empty stomach, and he's very picky about food--doesn't care to eat, except for the raw diet I've had him on now for 3-4 months. He loves that, and I don't have any trouble with him throwing up bile now. 

I made sure he ate a snack before bed when he was younger and before I found he loved raw. Even if it had to be a few little pieces of cheese or Natural Balance log. 

For Tucker: empty stomach = bile thrown up


----------



## violet (Nov 2, 2009)

Lots of great advice...thank you! I have thinking a lot about it this morning and plan to make some changes in meal times. I thought the chicken Jerky strip before bedtime would hold him over, but it's just too long without a good solid meal. He is gaining weight quickly! He has gained seven pound since we've got him about 2 1/2 months ago. I'll be sure to keep his belly happy!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I would go to the vet and get him checked out to make sure he doesn't have any serious GI or other issues. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

violet said:


> Lots of great advice...thank you! I have thinking a lot about it this morning and plan to make some changes in meal times. I thought the chicken Jerky strip before bedtime would hold him over, but it's just too long without a good solid meal. He is gaining weight quickly! He has gained seven pound since we've got him about 2 1/2 months ago. I'll be sure to keep his belly happy!


Wow, 7 pounds is a lot in less then two months. I bet he does need more food based just on that. Try increasing the food amount or feed him 3 times a day and see what happens.

Mine are use to a schedule and if I happen to be allowed to sleep in somehow and feed breakfast later then the norm, then I too have one or two throw up the yellowish gunk! The price I pay I suppose for sleeping in a little. <grin>

I am sure he is fine, he sure looks cute in your avatar picture!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki does this too in the morning...*

I always thought it was from eating grass...but come to think of it, it doesn't always have grass in it.

These picky eaters...Riki and Tucker look alike and act alike too.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you are absolutely right, that baby is hungry. Feed him more at each meal or while he growth spurts, feed him three times a day.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You have aleardy received excellent advice. 

My Benji used to be a picky eater as a puppy, and still is, but less so at 3 years. He throws up bile on empty stomach. I fed him 3 meals when he was a puppy. If he skipped any, I would feed him a few healthy treats at night before bedtime. It helped with his throwing up bile in the morning.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

My yorkie did this a fair bit in her later years. She just didn't have much appetite a good part of the time and I always knew when this happened that I was needing to coax her to eat again. Once she would start eating again, the yellow vomit would stop.


----------



## violet (Nov 2, 2009)

Update on Bo:
It's been over a month since I posted my concern with Bo throwing up bile in the morning. I am happy to report that he has NOT gotten sick since then! I feed him first thing in the morning and pushed his dinner back to six in the evening with treats in between. We did have to change his food. He was becoming VERY fickle with the Blue Buffalo. I tried Innova Puppy and he wouldn't touch it. Then found Fromms. WOW! Bo LOVES Fromms!!! He has been on it for about a month he is so excited about mealtime again! So glad I heard about Fromms on this forum. Great advice here and I've learned so much.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay, Bo! :clap2: So glad to read he's liking his food :hungry: Fromm's is a good food.

So, any new pix of him? *hint* :biggrin1:


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

That's GREAT news about BO! A healthy dog makes us rest easy doesn't it.


----------

